# low tech 20 long



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

couple new pics of my 20 long

extremely low tech:

2x 20w plant/aquarium bulbs.
zoo med 501 canister & penguin 120 (w/ filter floss only)
minimal ferts (flourish excel, nitro)

animals:
amano & ghost shrimp
3 striata loaches
3 tiger barbs
2 otos

plants:
windelov fern
blyxa japonica
anubias coffefolia
dwarf sag.
green & red(brown) wendtii
red ludwigia 
java moss



















Been up and running for 2+ years, and has gone through many changes. The wendtii is getting tall and spreading. I'm thinking I might ditch it and clear out the middle a little. The ludwigia isn't working too well in this short tank either. This tank has tons of potential, just need to work it out. It needs more lighting coverage and possibly a better fish selection. I'm not yet primed and ready to put this tank on steroid injection. :beef:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Great improvements there Chad, where were you bro? Its been like months since i've seen you posted.

Anyhow, the tank looks nice, I agree with removing the crypts, they are just getting too big for the tank itself, and also the red ludwigia. I would suggest moving the anubias coffefolia to the middle so that they can get some light shining on them (I have 2 anubias, and they are great! I really want to get some more). 

Looks like the blyxa japonica I gave you is still surviving, its a nice plant but require much more from what you are offering them. But again they look great.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks John. I really just want to get longer lights. The ones I have are 2 seperate strips I can stagger on the top to get more coverage but it's still not good enought. The blyxa has multiplied from 3 plants to 5 plants and I moved it to get more light. The plants in this tank are doing fine as far as health goes, but since they don't have blazing light, CO2 and aggressive ferts they just aren't growing super fast or super big. Any algea problem I've ever had is gone and hopefully I can keep it that way.
I want to keep the anubias over on that side for now and see what happens if I get a new light setup.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I appreciated if others check out this thread and give their opinions on it too, I really don't like threads like this being ignored of another user. That is one problem we have here at APC.


----------



## Ricq (May 9, 2006)

I think this looks great -- an inspiration to my sad-looking 20g low-light tank. 

Two questions, if I may: 
1) Are you using anything for substrate besides gravel? 
2) What spectrum/type/brand bulbs are you using?

Thanks,
Ricq


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Ricq said:


> I think this looks great -- an inspiration to my sad-looking 20g low-light tank.
> 
> Two questions, if I may:
> 1) Are you using anything for substrate besides gravel?
> ...


Thanks, The substrate is Schultz aquatic soil only. The bulbs are GE plant/aquarium bulbs 20w ea. (I think). There is no rating on color for these bulbs but they are quite reddish. This tank has been up evolving and growing for 3 years so it's seen it's fair share of changes. It's been pretty stable for being low tech. The scape might isn't "perfect" but I think it looks good. Much better looking in person.


----------



## Ricq (May 9, 2006)

Hmm... I'm not familiar with Schultz aquatic soil. I know about Fluorite though -- time for more research! 

Best of (continued) luck with your tank. It looks wonderful.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Have you thought about adding a CO2 source to this tank as well as getting better lights? In a 20 gal, even DIY (which really isn't that difficult to maintain) could make a big difference in the health of your plants.
I don't really know what kind of advice you want fishwise, but if you like your tiger barbs, try increasing their number... they like larger groups and it will look better if you add 5 or 6 more.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Let there be light!*

Pretty nice. Kinda of reminds me of an "el natural" type setup with the look and shading of all the plants. 
First off, the tank would look alot better with *more lighting*. Not for plant growth (from the look of the crypt you're doing great in that department) but more lighting to bring out colors, and brighten up those dark spots and corners.

You've got a *great foreground *going on there with the sags in front. Hoepfully they'll spread more, and thicken over time. I think it would look very nice color contrast to the darker type plants you have in the background.

Maybe a nice Java Fern to the back left corner, or a small one to replace the 
crypts in the center.

Overall I think it looks nice, but needs more color or simply more light.

-John N.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks,

I want to get 6500k & 10000k bulbs for it. The tubes on there now are too short for the tank hence the dark spots. I'm sure the sags would spread faster if they had more light. I'm still debating on the CO2. When I find the time I'll put together something. I don't care for the tiger barbs at all and want them gone.

better pic to see more of the right side


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

*New pics*

Did some juggling, trimming, and removal of plants. Notice a couple slight changes I made?

Sorry if the pics are dark.









notice the fish and shrimp here









windelov fern









full tank shot (scroll --> if needed)









dwarf sagittaria


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looking good Chad ... I personally love the Anubias barteri var. coffefolia, I love it in my tank as well. I can't wait to get a couple more, such great plants. It looks like the foreground has grown quite a bit, keep it up.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Did you change lighting? That change of lighting did wonders! It not only brought out the colors of the green plants, but I think it's actually overall better lit. 

Also, I think you had a small tiger lotus in the front midleft that was removed from the dwarf sag field. Looks a lot cleaner now too.

And that crypt in the center, is GONE! I think it opened up the whole tank, but now there is the exposed flat wood in the back that doesn't yet add anything to the tank. Maybe some moss or more attached java will blend it into the tank a bit more. 

Overall, great improvements, and I definately like the new light (what did change it to?)

-John N.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

John N. said:


> Did you change lighting? That change of lighting did wonders! It not only brought out the colors of the green plants, but I think it's actually overall better lit.
> 
> Also, I think you had a small tiger lotus in the front midleft that was removed from the dwarf sag field. Looks a lot cleaner now too.
> 
> ...


Thanks John(s)

I didn't change the lighting yet. I did however take better pictures and moved the lights on top side to side to get them over the plants I was taking pictures of. If you look at the full tank pic you can see how much coverage the lights have if centered on the tank.

The tiger lotus was buried in the sag and spreading out so I moved it back to where the Crypts were to take up some space in the back. I also replanted the small brown crypts back between the glass and the logg that goes all the way across. I also moved some stray dwarf sag offshoots back to the right side.

As far as the log goes, It has a couple baby ferns attached to the end near the anubias that are getting bigger. I am planning on the long part of the wood being covered w/ moss. Althought, I do want to maintain some wood exposed as not to lose it's color effect on tank.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, you had me fooled. I was sure there was something drastically changed with the lighting. It turned from a pink hue to a clear white. I guess the movement of the light helped take a clear and brighter photo of the tank.

I agree don't lose the wood behind all the new growth. 

-John N.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I also changed the settings on my camera and got better color that way.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah the bulbs you are using (GE Plant/Aquarium) are probably the same ones on my 20L and are 9325K. They give off a distinctively pinkish-purple light that many people don't like. I'm planning on getting rid of them and changing to 6400K CF screw-in fixtures. 40W is alright, but things grow lanky and you never get the full bushy effect of higher light. I'm also surprised you got your blyxa japonica to grow with that amount of light!

20L is a hard size to aquascape since stem plants are all pretty much too tall and too fast growing, and it's hard to find small enough plants that don't emphasize the tank's lack of height. Anubias are a good fit though, I have an Anubia Nana as my focal point right now.

I like your layout though. I'm actually just about to re-scape mine and it's given me some inspiration and ideas. Good job!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks, 

I'm surprised about the blyxa too. It's been moved 3 times or so also. It really doesn't look healthy right now since the last move. A little TLC and it'll be fine. Sad part is, I will have to take this tank down soon. I'll be fixing the wall it's on.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Chad,

What are you going to do with all the plants? by the way did you ever get the chance to setup that cube and use the EC I gave ya?


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

what plants? the crypts? I replanted them elsewhere. Never did by the cube. But I do finally have my long, shallow, 45g ready for water. The EC is nice stuff.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm talking about once you take the tank down, what are you planning to do with the plants.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> I'm talking about once you take the tank down, what are you planning to do with the plants.


oh. I'll put the tank up again. Somewhere else w/ the same plants.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh, so the tank isn't really going to be down for a long period of time. My bad, hahaha I just want those anubias barteri var. coffefolia from you! Oh well, i'll be getting a couple in a few weeks so i'll hold my horses.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

They're like 3.50 at preuss'. I actually bought a real ugly one that must have been part of a bigger group because the leaves were growing off in weird directions. So I cut a couple off, snip, snip. I think I left two or three leaves on it, now it prob has 8 or so leaves and has filled in nicely.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I believe Preuss charges $5.98 for those plants, but i'll be getting some from a friend since were exchanging plants. But yeah, people think they are really slow growers but they bring your attention once you see a new leaf coming out, they are very interesting plants.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> I believe Preuss charges $5.98 for those plants, but i'll be getting some from a friend since were exchanging plants. But yeah, people think they are really slow growers but they bring your attention once you see a new leaf coming out, they are very interesting plants.


your probably right. On that note 2 of my anubias just sprouted a leaf each after the other one did a couple weeks ago

I also planted some HC I got from ravenswilde on trade. I put it in the little "V" on the front right of my tank that was bare. That stuff is TINY and hard to keep down when my shrimp are shuffling through it for food. I've replanted most of it 3 times already.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

You wanna keep the roots and half of the plant in the root. Under your system, I am not sure how well it will grow.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I just tried to pinch it up into little bunches and half bury it and see what happens. I'm gonna try to see what I can do about stronger lighting.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

What are you using to plant the plants? and how long is your 20g long? I would probably get a 55watt AH Supply kit for the tank, they have great lighting.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I use my fingers. I'm not buying those overpriced tongs and junk. Although it wouldn't hurt. 

The 20 long is 30 inches long. I have a lighting unit in mind. I was thinking about the coralife 30" dual T5. It's a decent price and very bright. I've checked into those AH retro fits also.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh nice ... I have a spare tweezer that I can throw in if you buy the filter. The coralife is nice, especially in a shallow tank like yours I bet it will be perfect.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Go with the AH kits 2x55 should cover the length of the tank but that's heavy duty. Lower maintanence go 2x36 watts. 

The coralife 65 watt 30" fixture will also do but not as great as AH kits. But easier to plug and play. 

-John N.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I can get the coralife for like $65 (dual strip) and will reach across the whole tank. The bulbs are cheaper than power compacts and very bright.

The AHS kits are either too short or too long and the bulbs are more expensive to replace and the efficiency is comparable to a dual T5. I like the reflectors.

Another option is the Nova T5 retrofit is $20. It's 24" long and I can hook together as many as I want. downside is no reflectors.

I'm trying to get away with a good light setup for less than $100. I'm not interested in HO or VHO power suckers and bulb burners.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I believe the dual strip, though 30" long still houses 21" inch bulbs. It's still a better bet to get the AH kit so that you can stagger the two reflectors + bulbs and get the most light into your tank. But remember that's a lot of light over a 20 gallon long tank.

-John N.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

prob true I didnt' really notice the bulb length on the coralife when I saw it all I know was that the single strip one I saw blinded me. I'm gonna have to see what happens when I move the tank before I do any new lights right now.


----------

